# Sleep and Dreams > Sleep and Health >  >  How long does it take you to fall asleep?

## Ancient

Simple question.

On a good night, less than ten minutes.  
I have occasional difficulties sleeping, and then it can take me upwards of two hours.

----------


## Reclypso

Minimum of an hour for me  :Sad:  Unless I smoke, take nyquil or stayed up till 6 in the morning.

----------


## Puffin

At least half an hour, but usually less than 1 hour.

----------


## Ancient

> Minimum of an hour for me  Unless I smoke, take nyquil or stayed up till 6 in the morning.



That sounds like a problem.  I would suggest seeing a doctor about it.

----------


## Tsukiomi

For awhile it took me about 1-2 hours to go to sleep. But then I discovered a great way to go to sleep quicker. What you do is relax and then concentrate completely on your breathing and keep counting them. I find that by around 60 I slip away into sleep.

----------


## PerPle

As soon as I rest my head on my pillow.

----------


## Solarflare

about 2-12 minutes. but if im trying to find new positions or my mind is too awake, OR im sleeping in a new bed, maybe 10- 20 minutes.

----------


## madamhomes

If you feel healthy than you have to take a full night sleep . In my opinion  in every person which i have been seen there is much time to be taken to fall a sleep.It is lots of yoga techniques available to help you in this problem.

----------


## L33tsaber

Used to take me a couple hours to fall asleep, but I think I've got it down to maybe half an hour or less now that I take melatonin before bed.

----------


## lefty97

Under 10 minutes.

----------


## BeeClock

1/2 to 3 hours. Random each night. Don't know why.

----------


## Matt123

I used to fall asleep pretty fast (5 - 10min), now it takes me 20min - an hour+
I think its because of meditation/trying WILD (I keep trying to keep my self awake so maybe its more of a habit for me?)

----------


## KushyBear

It used to take me about 1-3 hours if I hadn't smoked that day. I used to be a chronic toker. But since I've stopped, I'd say about 10 minutes.

----------


## Seroquel

I take Seroquel to sleep. I'm nocturnal.

----------


## Marm

Usually around 10-20mins (I tend to MILD every night and I find that very relaxing)

----------


## Robot_Butler

Some nights it takes me zero minutes, other nights it can take 20 or 30.  Most nights it happens fairly quickly.  If I had to commit, I would say 7 minutes, average.

----------


## Atras

Eh I'd say normally ten minutes, although if I have alot on my mind or arent tired, it can take 20 or 30 minutes.  If im sick it could take an hour or more.

----------


## snoop

An hour to 3 hours here.  If I follow a routine very well (going to sleep and waking up at the same times every night/morning), then usually an hour to an hour and a half.

----------


## kookyinc

About 5 to 15 minutes when I'm tired (which is all the time), but in the summer sometimes I need an hour or two to fall asleep.

----------


## dakotahnok

*If I don't use my beats 25 min. If I use binaural beats 5 minutes.*

----------


## Aqua

Usually around 30 minutes. Some nights it can take me up to 2 hours to fall asleep.

----------


## pepsibluefan

Always less then 4 minutes for me. I go to sleep quiet quickly. 8 minutes at the very very most.

----------


## RebelSeven

usually about an hour and a half, I can get it down to about 45 minutes if I use relaxation techniques, but even if I am exhausted never before half an hour.

----------


## buriedmonsters

About half an hour, on average. If I've had a really stressful day or I'm angry about something, it usually takes me 2-3 hours.

----------


## tommo

Usually 1 hour to 2 hours, sometimes 3 or 4.
If I'm really tired, I mean really, REALLY tired, like 10-30 minutes.

I've started running again though and it seems to have made me sleep more easily.
As well as fake WILD'ing before sleep.  I just empty my thoughts and drift off.  But only just started doing this.

----------


## Evolventity

30 minutes - 5 hours.

----------


## Icebreeze

Usually 3-4 hours. So I go to bed early.

----------


## Dark_Merlin

Anywhere from 5-30 minutes on average, longer if I'm meditating or repeating mantras before sleep  :smiley:  I don't really take notice anymore though, from the instant my head hits the pillow time disappears for me

----------


## Karlitaki

takes for me 3 mins to sleep ;D

----------


## FancyRat

On a good night probably about 30 min. Often it takes me an hour though, or even several on bad nights. This makes me reluctant to do WBTB, which sucks because this is the surest way for me to LD. It's a _very_ fine balance between waking myself up enough to set my intent but not enough to not be able to fall back asleep.

----------


## divinemission

It depends on how tired or stressed I am... but usually 30 minutes tops. Sometimes all it takes for me is a good cup of tea to get me to sleep within ten.

----------


## aerilith

20 minutes to 1 hours - depends on how tired I am, if I try to mild or use binaural beats.
I like listening to binaural beats while thinking random thoughts for a while before going to sleep - so that usually keeps me awake longer

----------


## NrElAx

On a really tired night, like 30 mins or faster, but usually like 1-2 hours, or even 3 hours sometimes. Sucks!

----------


## FancyRat

Kinda nice to hear (in an unfortunate way) that a number of others take a long time to fall sleep too. Here I thought I had an old person problem  :tongue2:

----------


## outsourcefirm

If you are healthy  than you have to take a complete night's rest . I think in every individual which i have been seen there is enough time to be taken to slide a rest.It is many yoga exercises methods available to help you in this issue.

----------


## Howlgram

Idk, it totally depends
sometimes my mind wont let me alone, it just get so active i get to think about anything happening around me and that i have done/want to do, i can be like this for hours. Sometimes i just wont fall asleep, at the worst case i spend 3 hours awaken.
usually it can take around 1 hour - 2 hours or luckily less than 20 mins
i dont know how to control this .-.

----------


## MissLucy

I usually lie down and reminisce over the day for a moment, roll over and fall asleep within 10 - 20 minutes. I'm lucky.

----------


## Morte

2 hours atleast. I've never slept easy and it kinda cocks up my dreaming intentions because after 30 mins I've given up and am humping my pillow...

----------


## StingPT

For me it takes 3- 10 minutes if not MILDing. I guess Im lucky  ::D:

----------


## wana

for me around maybe 5 minutes but is they wake me up i noticed that i dozed off

----------


## ArtemC

Might be a lame question, but how can you ever be sure how long it takes? Even if it's an estimate, even if you're lucid.

Only thing I know for sure is the last time I remember. Usually when I go to sleep at 11pm, the last time I remember is 0:40. 
So an estimate would be something between 2 hours or 3, since I don't check the clock very often.

----------

